# C or D cell adapters for AA batteries really work?



## Beacon of Light (Dec 12, 2005)

I ordered a new La Crosse NIMH/NICD battery charger and it comes with 4-C and 4-D adapters that you slide AA's into for alternate battery power when C or D cells arent available. My question is if you ran a D or C cell Maglight with AA's in there will it trash the batteries (especially NiMH rechargeables)? I know the voltage is the same but the Mah is different. Don't want to experiment with new NIMH batts, and wondered if anyone tried this safely. Thanks.


----------



## LeDfLaShEr (Dec 12, 2005)

I use them in my 2c mags. No problems other than they have less mAh than an actual C cell battery. Kinda a useful little tool actually.


----------



## GarageBoy (Dec 12, 2005)

Well energizer's C rechargables are just resleeved AAs anyways


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks for the fast answers guys. This forum rocks!


----------



## pizzaman (Dec 13, 2005)

Are there any adaptors that will handle multiple AAs in parallel?

The types I have found in the store typically only handle a single AA. For a D battery piece of equipment this can be a real loss of mAh.

This group seems to like the AA in serial adaptors (put 3 AAs in a D adaptor for 4.5 volts).

How about a multiple AA adaptor for C or D batts with 1.5v output?

Thanks, TR


----------



## markdi (Dec 13, 2005)

I think a c cell is too short to use a aa cell adaptor.


----------



## tron3 (Dec 13, 2005)

You are missing the big picture. The idea is to slip in AA Lithium batteries and thus give you a mega-C or D cell. :devil:


----------



## Brighteyez (Dec 13, 2005)

A C cell is the same length as a AA cell.



markdi said:


> I think a c cell is too short to use a aa cell adaptor.


----------



## pizzaman (Dec 13, 2005)

"You are missing the big picture. The idea is to slip in AA Lithium batteries and thus give you a mega-C or D cell." 

Tron is on!

Especially useful for maglights (persuaders) that are left in a vehicle. Alkalines leak. Lithiums rule! The extra voltage and better discharge curve are a bonus.

So where are the adaptors?

TR


----------



## peekay331 (Dec 13, 2005)

i have a kit purchased at a walmart for 9.99. coems with 4 c's and 4 d's converters. works great!


----------



## D MacAlpine (Dec 14, 2005)

Emilion sells 2AA to D (parallel) adaptors. www.emilionworkshop.com

NB - the contact area on the base is a lot smaller than a normal cell and they may not work in an unmodified Maglite (I bent the tip of the contact spring in with pliers & they work fine)


----------



## black7 (Dec 14, 2005)

peekay331 said:


> i have a kit purchased at a walmart for 9.99. coems with 4 c's and 4 d's converters. works great!




Where did you find this at walmart?
I'll have to look into this. I've been looking for some C adapters.


----------



## Warhoggie (Dec 16, 2005)

Only place that I'm know of:

http://store.yahoo.com/aventrade/baad.html




pizzaman said:


> Are there any adaptors that will handle multiple AAs in parallel?
> 
> The types I have found in the store typically only handle a single AA. For a D battery piece of equipment this can be a real loss of mAh.
> 
> ...


----------



## Warhoggie (Dec 16, 2005)

This link seems to work better:

http://emilionworkshop.com/oscommerce/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=22_63&products_id=194&osCsid=bbbd793d5865d294b216850182eabd2e




D MacAlpine said:


> Emilion sells 2AA to D (parallel) adaptors. www.emilionworkshop.com
> 
> NB - the contact area on the base is a lot smaller than a normal cell and they may not work in an unmodified Maglite (I bent the tip of the contact spring in with pliers & they work fine)


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Dec 16, 2005)

I've used both C and D single AA adapters and have been pretty pleased. I keep them in Bug Out Bags and use Cs in my 3 cell LED lights with Lithiums. At the $1 it's 2xD or 3XC per pack.

-LT


----------



## black7 (Dec 16, 2005)

Lunal,
Could you point me in the right direction to purchase some AA to C adapters?
I can't seem to find any.

Thanks!


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Dec 16, 2005)

black7,

I wish I'd known before I came back to the States I could've gotten you a few. They are at the equivalent of the Dollar stores in Japan. I just got in last night so I'm not certain if US $1 stores have them.

Try this Froogle Link for a few options over here.

Good luck.
-LT


----------



## peekay331 (Dec 16, 2005)

black7 said:


> Where did you find this at walmart?
> I'll have to look into this. I've been looking for some C adapters.


 out of about 5 walmarts in my area, only one had it. and this one seemed to be clearing it out since the package that i got was all dusty from being stored too long. but they are found in the camera section, near all the rechargeable batteries they have for camera's and camcorders. it is not in the general battery section where they carry the energizer/rayovacs/duracells/etc. 

forgot to mention that along with 4 C and 4D converters, it also comes with 4 2000 mh AA batteries. not bad for 9.99!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 16, 2005)

They have the same set of 8 adapters + 4AA for about $9 here.
I wish I could just sell the batteries and keep the adapters instead.


----------



## randyo (Dec 16, 2005)

Aventrade sells the 4AA to D cell adapter. I just bought 2 adapters to power my modified Mag-2D with 8 Energizer Lithium batts. They work just fine. $4.99 each. Lithiums fit nicely. Duracell & Costco Alkalines also fit well. The only NIMH I had to try was a set of Powerex - they did NOT fit. However, I think if I peeled the labels off they probaly would. Since I bought these adapters solely for use with Lithium - not a problem. 

Aventrade


----------



## black7 (Dec 20, 2005)

Lunal_Tic said:


> black7,
> 
> I wish I'd known before I came back to the States I could've gotten you a few. They are at the equivalent of the Dollar stores in Japan. I just got in last night so I'm not certain if US $1 stores have them.
> 
> ...



Lunal_Tic,
Thanks for the offer.
Let me know if you're going back soon  heh
Also, thanks for the link.

I've been trying to look for some here to no avail.
Any help is very much appreciated


----------



## black7 (Dec 20, 2005)

peekay331 said:


> out of about 5 walmarts in my area, only one had it. and this one seemed to be clearing it out since the package that i got was all dusty from being stored too long. but they are found in the camera section, near all the rechargeable batteries they have for camera's and camcorders. it is not in the general battery section where they carry the energizer/rayovacs/duracells/etc.
> 
> forgot to mention that along with 4 C and 4D converters, it also comes with 4 2000 mh AA batteries. not bad for 9.99!



peekay331,
Thanks for the info.
I'll try the few Walmarts in my area and see if any of them have it.
I've looked a couple as well already but mostly in the electronics/battery section.
I'll pay more attention to the camera section next time I go.

Thanks!


----------



## black7 (Dec 20, 2005)

Lunal_Tic said:


> black7,
> 
> I wish I'd known before I came back to the States I could've gotten you a few. They are at the equivalent of the Dollar stores in Japan. I just got in last night so I'm not certain if US $1 stores have them.
> 
> ...



I was looking through the froogle link and they're mostly just 1aa to 1c adaptors, which is not what I need unfortunately.

If anyone has any info on 3AA or 3AAA to 1C adaptors let me know!

Thanks


----------



## balazer (Dec 21, 2005)

Axshop also has 2 x AA to D adapters.

Aventrade's 4 x AA to D adapter had to be modified to accept my Energizer AA batteries. The battery buttons didn't fit in the holes, but it was easy to modify.

Note that 4 AA batteries have a slightly larger diameter than a D cell. Three AAs fit completely inside a D cell, but I'm not aware of any 3 x AA to D adapter.


----------



## Rommul (Dec 21, 2005)

randyo said:


> Aventrade sells the 4AA to D cell adapter. I just bought 2 adapters to power my modified Mag-2D with 8 Energizer Lithium batts. They work just fine. $4.99 each. Lithiums fit nicely. Duracell & Costco Alkalines also fit well. The only NIMH I had to try was a set of Powerex - they did NOT fit. However, I think if I peeled the labels off they probaly would. Since I bought these adapters solely for use with Lithium - not a problem.
> 
> Aventrade



Did you use 4x14500 lithiums with this adapter?

Did the 4 lithiums and the adapter fit in an unbored mag?

Thanks for the response.


----------

